
Show HN: React Pakistan – Most Generic React Components with TS, SC etc. - taimoormk
https://taimoormk.github.io/react-commons-collection
======
taimoormk
lib author here: A collection of very generic React components for maximum
reusability, some of the cutting edge tech used for this projects are,
TypeScript, StyledComponents, Storybook, Jest for testing. Currently the build
source it open sourced with an NPM package so anyone could use it, soon shall
be open source the source code too. NPM package can be found at
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/@react-pakistan/react-
commons-...](https://www.npmjs.com/package/@react-pakistan/react-commons-
collection)

Let me know your thoughts and any feedback on this project please.

